# How Rude Are People?



## banapple (Apr 11, 2008)

I just thought of this experience and I just needed to rant a bit...

it was a few weeks ago during easter weekend i believe, and I went shopping with my friends. We passed this store called Soho New York (or something like it) that sells prom-ish, tacky gowns, dresses etc made for like stick thin women. we were just looking around. Anyway, we were making our way through the store and the person in charge started coming toward our way and he looked very annoyed at me and said "*these dresses not for you, it's for them*"




~ yea let me point out that I'm not super skinny.

Okay, first of all I'm not stupid, I know I'm not a friggin size 0, I'm curvy. and I know what i can and cannot wear. So I just laughed and said "Yea don't worry I'm not buying anyway" &lt;-could've thought of a better come back. lol

He had no right, no matter the size of the person walking into any store they're potentially bringing business, he just said it right in front of my face and all my friends heard it. whatever, if he wanted to lose money then he got what he wanted. I mean how rude was that?? especially he did not even have a good physique~

No wonder that store's closing hahaha. Karma's a *****.

lol I feel better XD


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 11, 2008)

How rude and thoughtless of him! I am sorry that happened to you!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 11, 2008)

What a jerk!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a jerk! I was thinking jackass...


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2008)

That's absolutely terrible.

You said the store is closing but what about the company?

I'd advise you to email the company and let them know how poorly you were treated.

I don't know if it would help but he may not get a job referal anymore.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 11, 2008)

that's horrible. i can't believe how rude some people can be.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 11, 2008)

Thatâ€™s awful!!! I'm sorry that happened to you, rude sales people are the worst!!!

Reminds me of a few years ago when I went looking for my prom dress. It was just a window-shopping day really because I had just gotten out of the gym and was all in sweets and stuff. Anyway I wandered into Cache' and the sales people were SOOO rude, like totally giving off the vibe of, â€œwhy the Fu*k are you here, you know you cant afford anything here.â€ And the women like snickered when I asked how much a dress was LOL i think it was like $500 at the time (I spent around 300 at Macys, eww)... LOL. But still thay had NO right to assume I wasn't going to by a $500 dress.... grrrr it makes me so made just thinking about it!!!

Or when the BF is nice enough to go into Sophora to snag me something. The one sales guy is sooo rude to himâ€¦..Anyway, I know how you feelâ€¦.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!! PEOPLE are so rude its awful I think you handled things rather well..I would have went off sick on the man he would have felt 2 ft tall when I was done with him lol I cant stand when ppl act like that!!!!!!!! thos stories remind me of the scenes from Pretty Woman &amp; Selena!!!!LOL


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 11, 2008)

That's so rude! I hate when people do that!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 11, 2008)

that is really rude and uncalled for


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn, that was rude.. :|


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 11, 2008)

That was a very hurtful thing for him to say. I'm sorry you were treated like that.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't stand saleppl like that! I hate it bc I know i could dress better but I'm not poor, I could just care less lol. I haven't had anything that bad happen to me but like you said, karma's a *****!


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 11, 2008)

That was just mean. What an a**hole!!!!


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 12, 2008)

What a jerk! Does he not realise the customer pays his bills?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, that's rude! It's people like that who are miserable and have to cover it up. I feel sorry for them. I'd have laughed and told him to have a good day. Kill him with kindness.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 17, 2008)

I cannot understand the arrogance of some people.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 18, 2008)

I would've told him to "STFU" right then and there, but that's just me.

That's so damn rude, ugh. I really dunno how people can be that much of an ass*hole...


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 18, 2008)

You poor thing, I understand how embarassing that is





I have had a similar experience, we have these shops in Australia called Supre, they're clothes are generally for slender women, and it happens to be a favourite store of my youngers sisters'. My sisters are tiny, about a size xxs to xxxs, anyways, it was their birthday coming up, so I decided to get them a few things that they had their eye on. I get to the counter with the items and the girl stares at me and says, "Ummm, aren't these like too small for you? I don't even think we carry your size here.." I was absolutely stunned. For one, I actually CAN fit into their clothes, and two, I could not believe how tactless or rude she was to say that, also to assume that the clothes were for me.

I ended up just walking straight out of the store, when I got home I rang up their head office and made a complaint, I was so angry! They ended up sending me out $100 worth of gift vouchers and a written apology, and apparently they were going to have a talking to, to the staff at that store.


----------



## Darla (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have had a similar experience, we have these shops in Australia called Supre, they're clothes are generally for slender women, and it happens to be a favourite store of my youngers sisters'. My sisters are tiny, about a size xxs to xxxs, anyways, it was their birthday coming up, so I decided to get them a few things that they had their eye on. I get to the counter with the items and the girl stares at me and says, "Ummm, aren't these like too small for you? I don't even think we carry your size here.." I was absolutely stunned. For one, I actually CAN fit into their clothes, and two, I could not believe how tactless or rude she was to say that, also to assume that the clothes were for me.
I ended up just walking straight out of the store, when I got home I rang up their head office and made a complaint, I was so angry! They ended up sending me out $100 worth of gift vouchers and a written apology, and apparently they were going to have a talking to, to the staff at that store.

welll at least that was a good outcome. but why does this always seem to be the case? why has the fashion industry decided everyone must be rail thin. women are supposed to have curves!


----------



## Jadeanne (Apr 18, 2008)

My only bad experience with a sales clerk was 5 1/2 years ago at a Lord and Taylor store.

It's a high end dept store. Our 25th anniversary was coming up and my wife suggested that even though their regular prices were way more than we pay for things, they were having a sale on lingerie.

I was looking at a fancy, lacy bra and panty set for her and found ones which were her size but not her favorite color and others that were the right color but not quite the correct size.

After I determined that, then a fairly young sales clerk asked if I needed help. When I asked if they had the right combination for a perfect anniversary gift, she told me that I shouldn't buy one of the sets, but I should get her a (more expensive) negligee set.

I walked out and never went back there.

There is a happy ending - I went to Burlington Coat Factory and got her 2 cute lacy bra and panty sets plus a satin negligee set that was much cuter than the overpriced one the clerk in the other place tried to steer me to. I got them all for less than I was going to pay for just one bra and panty set at the first place.

My wife loved the gifts and over 5 1/2 years later, she still has and wears the satin robe.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 18, 2008)

That is so rude and disgusting! I find there is more rudeness now.The Shoppers Drug Mart near my house there is one clerk who practically tosses the change at you and is generally rude. I noticed she's not there anymore, probably had complaints.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! PEOPLE are so rude its awful I think you handled things rather well..I would have went off sick on the man he would have felt 2 ft tall when I was done with him lol I cant stand when ppl act like that!!!!!!!! thos stories remind me of the scenes from Pretty Woman &amp; Selena!!!!LOL I love that scene in Selena!!!!

That is so messed up how they treated you. What a loser!!!!!


----------



## **ErinBear** (Apr 29, 2008)

He probably wears the dresses after the store closes!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 29, 2008)

some people are just so arrogant. i would have been sooo angry if that happened to me.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 4, 2008)

Why is it so bad to be a size 0 too?? I'm a size 0 and this is how I am naturally. I can't stand people who are like "i'm curvy and i aint a stick, if you're a size 0 you must be unhealthy and unsexy"

oh please


----------



## _becca_ (May 4, 2008)

thats horrible!


----------



## laurreenn (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is it so bad to be a size 0 too?? I'm a size 0 and this is how I am naturally. I can't stand people who are like "i'm curvy and i aint a stick, if you're a size 0 you must be unhealthy and unsexy"oh please

wow that post seems really attention whore. listen, it's wonderful that you're a size 0 but this post is about a woman who was discriminated against for her size (which happened NOT to be a size 0). you'd be very obnoxious if you were trying to pretend that being a size 0 is such a burden, because i know that it isn't.


----------



## x33cupcake (May 9, 2008)

i cant stand rude people. especially when i am at work and they just keep complaining and complaining. i'm an assistant manager at a fast food place (money for college) and it drives me crazy! i do not understand how some people can have that rude mindset..


----------



## Johnnie (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow that post seems really attention whore. listen, it's wonderful that you're a size 0 but this post is about a woman who was discriminated against for her size (which happened NOT to be a size 0). you'd be very obnoxious if you were trying to pretend that being a size 0 is such a burden, because i know that it isn't. Somebody had to say it. Nice one!


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 12, 2008)

Im so sorry this happened to you! It was incredibly rude. Dont let rude service people get to you, cause karma will bite them in the ass. I really dont understand it either though, is it that difficult to be polite? You work in customer service, regardless if your serving fast food or working in a Gucci store, all you have to do is smile and say thank you, and maybe crack a joke here or there. I can do that even when Im hungover, so ignore deliberatly rude people, they are just hurting inside. Kill them with kindness as someone said lol.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

people are stupiddd.


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 14, 2008)

well that's that the guy gets! man I hate rude people!!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 15, 2008)

uh yeah, I feel a indiscrimination law suit coming on right about now. How rude of him to assume you were trying to buying... and so what if you were??? whose to say it was for you?? and so what if it was? Its your money, your body, your prerogative. Where the hell does he get off??? He totally over-stepped his boundaries. Big time. I'm plus and I go wherever in the mall I want, with my friends and who cares!!!! I'm sorry about this just makes me so mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

